# Fare volontariato.



## iceman. (10 Maggio 2013)

Oggi mi sono sentito come non mai, diciamo che ho fatto una di quelle azioni di cui andare fiero, vedere felice una persona che ho aiutato mi ha fatto tornare il sorriso...ora dato che l'obiettivo resta sempre quello di entrare nei cc, volevo sapere piu' meno a chi dovrei rivolgermi , (Croce rossa? Ospedale? Caritas?) cosa andrei a fare esattamente e se era necessario svolgere un tot ore al mese (cosa che mi e' impossibile al momento, visto che sto studiando per concorsi e brevetti) ma se fosse possibile andare giusto qua. lche volta a settimana tipo 2/3 orette ci andrei volentieri. 
Prima ho letto del servizio civile ma son quasi 30 ore a settimana, e non avrei tutto quel tempo.


----------



## vota DC (10 Maggio 2013)

Non puoi andare direttamente nella caserma dei carabinieri? Per 2-3 ore a settimana puoi fare qualcosa al doposcuola.


----------



## iceman. (10 Maggio 2013)

doposcuola? ma se l'ho finita da 2 anni ..cercavo qualcosa da fare giusto per staccare un po' dallo studio... (studio vabbe', quello che riesco a fare)


----------



## Miro (10 Maggio 2013)

Se vuoi fare un qualcosa per il prossimo senza impegnarti puoi donare il sangue  è comunque una forma di volontariato. 

Se hai domande sulla donazione del sangue puoi chiedere a me, anche se ho iniziato da "poco" (Agosto scorso).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2013)

Iceman per fare soldi morirebbe dissanguato


----------



## iceman. (10 Maggio 2013)

Ma al volontariato io sapevo che non si prendeva nulla...
il sangue ho fatto un sacco di prelievi per analisi da allegare ai certificati medici per il concorso , non so se sia la stessa cosa..


----------



## Miro (10 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Iceman per fare soldi morirebbe dissanguato





iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma al volontariato io sapevo che non si prendeva nulla...
> il sangue ho fatto un sacco di prelievi per analisi da allegare ai certificati medici per il concorso , non so se sia la stessa cosa..



Esatto, a donare il sangue non prendi nulla, caro il mio Lello Splendor 
Le analisi del sangue che hai fatto sono per l'appunto semplici analisi per vedere se sei sano, non centrano nulla con la donazione vera e propria.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Esatto, a donare il sangue non prendi nulla, caro il mio Lello Splendor
> Le analisi del sangue che hai fatto sono per l'appunto semplici analisi per vedere se sei sano, non centrano nulla con la donazione vera e propria.


Ma se doni il sangue


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Iceman per fare soldi morirebbe dissanguato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


>


----------



## Miro (11 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma se doni il sangue



Embè?  che io sappia in nessun paese d'Europa ti danno soldi per donare il sangue...succede forse negli USA, ma li la sanità è privatizzata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Maggio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Embè?  che io sappia in nessun paese d'Europa ti danno soldi per donare il sangue...succede forse negli USA, ma li la sanità è privatizzata.


Povero Ice


----------



## tamba84 (17 Maggio 2013)

se dalle tue parti c'è un centro servizi sul volontariato potresti chiedere a loro cosa c'è nelle tue zone e poi valutare.


----------

